# axminster drum sander for sale



## pinkyinboro (29 Jan 2009)

axminster senior drum sander for sale
great condition 10 months old
its at Middlesbrough

anyone interested?


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2009)

What model is it ?

and price ?

Thanks


----------



## wizer (29 Jan 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... gory=42938


----------



## pinkyinboro (29 Jan 2009)

axminster senior drum sander
£720 COMES WITH DUST EXTRACTOR


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2009)

:shock: 

to big for me then :?


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Jan 2009)

You cheeky pipper!

http://www.pinkjoinery.com/page6.htm


Cheers
Dan


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Jan 2009)

i have made loads of this type for a company i worked for
and for some reason i never taken a camera with me


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Jan 2009)

I take it you've not long started up on your own, then.

How are you finding things? Do you get anything from ebay?


My advice would be to make your website a bit more personal and chatty. People are often a bit wary of the very idea of having furniture custom-made and need to be put at their ease.

You also need to be on Google Maps

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&cl ... gh&spell=1

No sign of you!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Philly (30 Jan 2009)

Do I take it they are your wardrobes, Dan? :roll: 
Philly


----------



## wizer (30 Jan 2009)

I don't think we have _all _done it... :evil:


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Jan 2009)

nice set of wardrobes
i will take the pictures of later when i get home

ebay is more hassle than its worth


----------



## lurker (30 Jan 2009)

:shock: :shock: 


Dan you are a very tolerant bloke!!
I'd have hit the roof if someone "passed off" my work like that.

Pinky, you aim to annoy whenever possible don't you sunshine?
If you will stoop to that, god knows what your work is like.
If I were a moderator you would be looking at a ban!!


----------



## HeathRobinson (30 Jan 2009)

For those still wondering, here is Dan's thread showing how he made those wardrobes on Pinky's website. From Dan's surprise I think it is obvious that no permission to use the imagery was sought. I note that Pinky doesn't even say sorry. He just makes a sorry excuse about not having his own camera with him!

:shock: I motion for an immediate ban and perhaps more ...

It wasn't more than a week ago that another forum member received an insulting PM from Pinky. 

You're a prickly fella Pinky and I can tolerate all sorts but you really seem to be looking for trouble some of the time.

If, on the other hand, Pinky is the most insidious forum troll I've ever met then I still call on the moderators to ban - and I question why threads discussing Pinky's unwarranted insulting PM were removed - twice!

Simon


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Jan 2009)

hi dan i am sorry really
whem i get home tonight i will take them off i have not got the password here

take me off this sad site (there is some nice people on here)
but there is alot of sad men sitting in there little sheds with the tools there bought from B&Q and making little boxes for there mummys

i did send a pm to someone but there started itand i did not show it on here i wont name names


----------



## Doctor (30 Jan 2009)

Your lucky you copied Dan's pictures, do this to a big company and the first you would know about it is when the soliciters letter comes through the door demanding damages.
A warning to all, don't post unprotected pictures if you don't want them copied.
Mr Pink deserves all the rubbish which i'm sure is going to be thrown at him.
It's bad enough copying the pictures but to do it from the forum where you are both members is just plain STUPID.
Just for your information the last person to cross Dan has not been seen for the last 6 months, rumour has it he has hung him up in his bedsit by his goolies :shock:


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Jan 2009)

Doctor":r05kbywu said:


> Your lucky you copied Dan's pictures, do this to a big company and the first you would know about it is when the soliciters letter comes through the door demanding damages.
> A warning to all, don't post unprotected pictures if you don't want them copied.
> Mr Pink deserves all the rubbish which i'm sure is going to be thrown at him.
> It's bad enough copying the pictures but to do it from the forum where you are both members is just plain STUPID.
> Just for your information the last person to cross Dan has not been seen for the last 6 months, rumour has it he has hung him up in his bedsit by his goolies :shock:



I can't imagine who you're talking about!

:wink: 

Dan


----------



## jhwbigley (30 Jan 2009)

i've also herd that Dan is close personal friends with Chuck Norris :shock: , id start praying now Pinky [-o< 

John


----------



## mailee (30 Jan 2009)

I promise I won't steal your pictures Dan. I might just steal Pinky's instead. :lol: No seriously though It isn't on to do this I agree. Those pictures are YOUR property and YOUR work no one else. It is like a tudent painter using a Rembrandt on his own website to sell his paintings! Sorry Pinky ut it isn't cricket mate.


----------



## seanybaby (30 Jan 2009)

10 karma points to Dan :lol: 

PS great work as always!


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Jan 2009)

seanybaby":u59n17wz said:


> 10 karma points to Dan :lol:




That made me smile, Sean!

You see, it is indeed karma that I should have my photos appropriated in this way.

When I was starting out on my own some years ago I had a few gaps in my portfolio which I filled temporarily with images I found online. Starting a small business is far from easy and most people find themselves having to pull a few strokes in order to get established. Read up on the likes of Alan Sugar and Richard Branson if you're not sure what I mean!

So I'm not about to condemn Chris for what he did.

The difference is that I 'borrowed' some images from obscure and faceless websites in America and Australia, ensuring that I was pretty well certain to get away with it. Needless to say they were replaced with photos of my own as soon as I had some.

I wouldn't have dreamed of nicking them off a discussion forum of which I was a member. That's a bit like going through your friends' pockets in the changing rooms.

I also think Chris could maybe have shown a little more contrition and humility when caught out! The daft thing is that if he'd have asked me I'd have let him use them anyway. No skin off my nose.

It made me laugh actually, that anyone could be that cheeky and that dumb. 

I was tickled Pink!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Mattty (31 Jan 2009)

Dan Tovey":3obfhco4 said:


> seanybaby":3obfhco4 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 karma points to Dan :lol:
> ...



Lol.

Ps What time do you get up?? I see lots of your posts are at this 'middle of the night' time.


----------



## CNC Paul (31 Jan 2009)

Matty,

Dan sat up all night waiting for Pinky to remove the pictures from his website.......I don't think pinky went home last night, they are still there.

Paul


----------



## John. B (31 Jan 2009)

As woodworkers, I think most of us get inspiration from people who are better than us whether it be in design, or application of working as in our case in wood. Occasionally we copy, sometimes we improve. 
But hopefully none of us that use this forum, that has even a tiny shred of integrity would use another members work and pass it off as his own.
It is simply *dishonest*. A *Plagiarist* of the worst form. 
Caught at college or university he would be thrown out on his ear or at least shunned by his peers and contemporaries, as we should do here. 
I think the Moderators should ban him.

John. B


----------



## BradNaylor (1 Feb 2009)

Mattty":2oxqob3z said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ps What time do you get up?? I see lots of your posts are at this 'middle of the night' time.



I'm normally up about 5am and in the workshop by 7. I spend the intervening time with a succession of mugs of tea in front of the computer undisturbed by my sleeping family.

Bliss. 

As you can see, I've had a bit of a lie-in this morning.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Karl (1 Feb 2009)

5-7am - best time of the day, especially in the summer.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (1 Feb 2009)

karl":2ks8lir9 said:


> 5-7am - best time of the day, especially in the summer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Agreed


----------



## Lord Nibbo (1 Feb 2009)

karl":2ltoclar said:


> 5-7am - best time of the day, especially in the summer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



That's lunch time :lol: you need to be on Newfie time.


----------



## Jenx (2 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":21p5z5ta said:


> seanybaby":21p5z5ta said:
> 
> 
> > 10 karma points to Dan :lol:
> ...




Dan - FWIW, -- your post here says something really 'good' about you.
Hard to put the exact finger on it ( in a good way !! :lol: ).. but it does.
Respect to you.

The other fella there, Pinky ... he's made an error of judgement a bit.
He did have the words _"Sorry Dan"_ a bit further back... perhaps could have re-inforced that a bit more though... and 'acted' upon the matter.

His error may be down to naievety, being a bit "short sighted" in the metaphorical sense, or whatever.... 

Gut-feeling is that _doesn't everyone deserve a bit of a 'second chance' _when they slip up ? 
Maybe he doesn't _want_ that - its hard to say....
A good public apology would go a long way to helping, Pinky .. if you do want that...

I guess all I'm suggesting here is 'don't be just too overly hasty in pulling a trigger'... if that makes sense.

Everyone needs a bit of a second chance with things now and again.
its real easy to get something wrong... not so easy to get everything right.. you know ?
Just a thought


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Feb 2009)

I've had this happen to me too. A designer has put my work on her website saying that she designed it managed the project and used her craftsmen. She even subsequently contacted me to see if I would do some work for her.
It's flattery really but she's not capable of drawing and her own designs are laughable. I would have made the stuff she wanted and asked her for a spec. She sent one email saying cabinet required and the dims and then sent another saying oh yeah 2 doors. No colour, material, handle details let alone a design!


----------



## John. B (2 Feb 2009)

I'm sorry Jenx, I think you are being a little _too_ christian. 
I've noticed any post from him is either nastily critical, or something to sell, he just uses the forum to see how much he can get from it, not how much can he contribute. 

John. B


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Feb 2009)

I disagree, I think Dan's alright, sometimes critical sometimes complimentary and I've only seen one item he's posted for sale.


----------



## Jenx (2 Feb 2009)

Fair comment John....
( although very seldom referred to as 'christian' !    )

Just thought 'maximum benefit of the doubt' n'all ...
-- you will 'understand' my thinking I'm sure... I made mistakes in my 20's & 30's, that I wouldnt make now in the 40's ... and will no doubt be saying a similar thing in the 50's and beyond , if we manage to get there..

The lad did something 'ill judged'... for sure.


----------



## Escudo (2 Feb 2009)

One things for sure, nobody would ever be crazy enough to copy pictures of my work. :lol: :lol: 

T


----------



## Geno (2 Feb 2009)

Escudo,

You can think of ur projects as unique!!


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Feb 2009)

Oryxdesign":enld0463 said:


> I disagree, I think Dan's alright, sometimes critical sometimes complimentary and I've only seen one item he's posted for sale.



What do you mean?

I can't find a post that's had a go at me!

You're going to get me all paranoid now, Simon!

Dan


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Feb 2009)

Don't worry Dan I picked up the wrong end of the stick, sorry.
Simon


----------



## NeilO (2 Feb 2009)

Well I take my hat off to Dan for being just to cool about the whole matter....
But Mr Pinky`s wet apology to wit he would remove said pictures from his website as soon as he got home, are still on there as off tonight @ 23:10...so much for his integrity and apology....


once again Dan, way to cool about this.


----------



## neilyweely (3 Feb 2009)

perhaps pinky is just a bit young, and out of his depth a bit starting up? I am not about to excuse his actions, but blimey Dan, what a compliment! I mean; he wouldn't have used MY work as an example!! I wish I was good enough that he would!!

FWIW I think that pinky is probly a little young, a bit lost and confused, and maybe a bit simple? And ashamed. I have never done this in particular, but I have done things wrong, things I am terribly ashamed of, and I would point out that his reaction is only human. So, if Dan is big enough to cope with it......

Now I'm gonna go back to my shed and my B&Q toys, 'cos I gotta build a .....hang on, oh.....

Neil


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2009)

lurker":2emm6igf said:


> :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> Dan you are a very tolerant bloke!!
> ...



I dont think dan is the only one either - if you look at the kitchens page the third picture down (with the grey units) looks very familiar (Just to be clear it isnt mine - but i'm sure ive seen it on here before)

you'd really do well to start again with the website (which incidentally still has dans pictures on it) pinky , not everyone is as nice or as tolerant as dan. If they were my pictures you'd be hearing from a solicitor.


----------



## Drea (4 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I've been lurking on this forum for a while now and after reading this thread and doing a bit of Googling I thought I should post this.

I'm assuming that the spam trap will mangle this link (could a mod sort it out?), but does any of this look familiar? http://www.eccabinets.com/Kitchens.php

Cheers,

Drea


----------



## PowerTool (4 Feb 2009)

Hello,and welcome to the forum  
And here's the link http://www.eccabinets.com/Kitchens.php 

Oh yes,I've spotted a few similarities... :shock: 


Andrew


----------



## Drea (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks Andrew, nice to be here.

After digging around on his site a bit more it looks like most, if not all, the pictures are pinched.

There can be quite a bit of information embedded in jpg images. If you have Photoshop on your PC, you can see that the photos come from at least 4 different cameras and were created as early as 2003.

This sort of thing makes me really angry. It's hard enough building a business without someone else passing your work off as their own. It's happened to me about 15 years ago and I still get riled up thinking about it now.

Anyway, end of rant. Let the woodwork re-commence.

Drea


----------



## Woodmagnet (5 Feb 2009)

Welcome aboard Drea, and thanks for the link.


----------



## big soft moose (5 Feb 2009)

PowerTool":s0mi288y said:


> Hello,and welcome to the forum
> And here's the link http://www.eccabinets.com/Kitchens.php
> 
> Oh yes,I've spotted a few similarities... :shock:
> ...



at least that guy isnt a forum member too (he isnt is he :shock: ) , that was what really got me about the pink poseur - doing at all is bad enough but doing it to a fellow member - that really ought to be a bannable offence.


----------



## lurker (5 Feb 2009)

I was a bit dismayed Philly locked the other thread. :twisted: 

Pinky (who I assume is a Joiner's sweeper upper) had fun with us, but we were not able to recipocate (spp?). :roll: 

I was wondering if Eggflan and others followed up Pinky's job offers.


----------



## motownmartin (5 Feb 2009)

lurker":1z2gjldo said:


> I was a bit dismayed Philly locked the other thread. :twisted:
> 
> Pinky (who I assume is a Joiner's sweeper upper) had fun with us, but we were not able to recipocate (spp?). :roll:
> 
> I was wondering if Eggflan and others followed up Pinky's job offers.


Me too, maybe Mr Pinky is a conman


----------



## maltrout512 (5 Feb 2009)

I was not going to say much if anything on this post, BUT I did vent a little on the one that is now locked.
1. When pinky put his first post up on the forum, I had a little trouble understanding his, well grammar and what if anything he was trying to put forward, to start with. Ok.
2. One of the first replies to the post asked what planet have you come from? Fair question. Having seen one or two more replies to his first post I went and looked at his profile. I still can not work it out. Under the heading of interest, he had put Playing God. ( I'm not making this up ) because I value this forum and have posted a few times and have always had good comments on my work and I would like to keep it that way. BUT playing god. I did make some comment on the post and when I looked next in his profile, playing god had gone!

Posts there after from ( I then called him pinkypoo ) I read from arms length. 

You shouldn't act like god, it gets you nowhere and you will be found out. He as far as I am concerned did come from another planet.

Well I have had my say, and I hope that Dan who from none of his doing, can solve the situation.


----------



## Maia28 (5 Feb 2009)

Drea":1jqppd8s said:


> Thanks Andrew, nice to be here.
> 
> After digging around on his site a bit more it looks like most, if not all, the pictures are pinched.
> 
> ...



Welcome Drea,
What I found amusing (or irritating) about this was the message "All Images and Text on this Site are Copyright © East Coast Cabinets".

Now that really is taking the p*** if the pictures have been ripped off.

Andy
PS you a private detective by any chance?


----------



## Gary M (6 Feb 2009)

big soft moose":bm8gf91b said:


> at least that guy isnt a forum member too (he isnt is he :shock: ) , that was what really got me about the pink poseur - doing at all is bad enough but doing it to a fellow member - that really ought to be a bannable offence.



shocking


----------



## eggflan (6 Feb 2009)

lurker":nzeqowzf said:


> I was wondering if Eggflan and others followed up Pinky's job offers.




I have spoken to chris a few times since the job thread via pm and the job offer was never brought up again , its funny as i was going to pop in and see him the other day while i was in his area and the only reason i did not was because i had left my portfolio at home , :roll: 

Ive stayed out of this thread because it doesnt affect me , it seems that everyone is having a dig at Pinky over this even people who are not involved , what he has done is wrong but really thats between him and Dan .

Im sure others on this site have done the same and gotten away with it , even Dan said that he did it when starting off his website :lol: I see some people are calling for Pinky to be banned , now i dont get that :? why should he be banned , he didnt rip off the forum , he ripped off a member .. And i dont think he will be back on here anytime soon do you :roll:


----------



## big soft moose (6 Feb 2009)

eggflan":2yi9olh9 said:


> lurker":2yi9olh9 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if Eggflan and others followed up Pinky's job offers.
> ...



to be fair dan did also say that he ripped off pictures from the states not from a fellow forum member - the former may be stealing but the latter is like stealing from your mates pockets while they arent looking. I also note that despite pinky's promises to the contrary dans pictures are still on his website.

Personally i think ripping off pics from another forum member and presenting them as your own should be a banning offence for anyone, not just pinky, as a matter of principle.

I also think that this isnt just between him and dan , that kind of conduct (and everything else he has got up to) effects everyone who uses the forum.


----------



## Karl (6 Feb 2009)

eggflan":3fld0xcn said:


> And i dont think he will be back on here anytime soon do you :roll:



Hopefully not.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Drea (6 Feb 2009)

Maia28":1k5bplxn said:


> PS you a private detective by any chance?



Heh, no  I'm a technical artist in the games industry, so I deal with this sort of data every day.


----------

